# Fassone risponde ai tifosi del Milan. Le parole dell'AD.



## admin (2 Luglio 2018)

Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social

"Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2018)

C'è il Sumaro a leggere. Sai che roba...


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Luglio 2018)

Che pagliacciata


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti ".
> 
> In aggiornamento. Refreshare la pagina.



.


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Luglio 2018)

"briciolo di campa acquisti"


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2018)

praticamente ha già detto che non parla di questioni che non lo riguardano ahahahahah


----------



## LadyRoss (2 Luglio 2018)

mi è già venuto il mal di pancia....


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Luglio 2018)

Ho già capito, le risposte che noi vogliamo non le darà.
A che serve dunque questa intervista?


----------



## davidelynch (2 Luglio 2018)

Si parte male, anzi malissimo. Solo fumo.


----------



## GP7 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nausea totale

Un briciolo di mercato (cit.)


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Luglio 2018)

vergognoso. Dimettiti pagliaccio!


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Luglio 2018)

Addio Milan


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2018)

io stacco la riguardero più tardi al massimo..mi ha già stancato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista ".
> 
> In aggiornamento. Refreshare la pagina.



Però mi sembra che scarichi abbastanza Li. E' un po' una novità rispetto alle difese a spada tratta del cinese a cui eravamo abituati.
Sta leccando il prossimo nuovo proprietario.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme".
> 
> In aggiornamento. Refreshare la pagina.



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2018)

Vabbé dai, ha chiosato subito sulla parte interessante, adesso rifilerà il solito pistolotto.

Saluti


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto".
> 
> In aggiornamento. Refreshare la pagina.


 
Vergongoso.


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme".
> 
> In aggiornamento. Refreshare la pagina.



A questo evento non hanno dato un nome risibile come nel caso dell'imbarazzante "APACF Show"?


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui".
> 
> In aggiornamento. Refreshare la pagina.



.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2018)

i soldi sono arrivati, non so da chi


----------



## Butcher (2 Luglio 2018)

Si vergogni


----------



## James45 (2 Luglio 2018)

Molto deluso... al solito


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre".
> 
> In aggiornamento. Refreshare la pagina.



Pazzesco. Sta parlando di ciò che in molti avevano pronosticato....


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2018)

Si vede che era ed è rimasto dirigente dell'Inter. 
Lui queste cose le può dire e fare all'Inter, lì trova il suo ambiente naturale. 

Al Milan è invece inaccettabile.


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Luglio 2018)

Fasso, se lo vada a prendere nel chiurlo


----------



## mabadi (2 Luglio 2018)

ha confessato di non capire nulla di calcio e di non conoscere i calciatori trattati.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan".
> 
> In aggiornamento. Refreshare la pagina.



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. *I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L*'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan".
> 
> In aggiornamento. Refreshare la pagina.



Quindi è ufficiale che Li ha versato i 32?


----------



## 7vinte (2 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quindi è ufficiale che Li ha versato i 32?



Ha ricevuto i soldi,non di Li (Elliot)


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quindi è ufficiale che Li ha versato i 32?



No, si riferisce ad Elliott. Cioè che indipendentemente da tutto al Milan sono arrivati comunque, poi non è importanti chi li abbia versati.
Ridicolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quindi è ufficiale che Li ha versato i 32?



Dice che sono nel conto ma non sa chi li ha messi, lui se ne frega. Una roba da dimissioni immediate.


----------



## LadyRoss (2 Luglio 2018)

tante parole per non dire niente....
vediamo..


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. *Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia"*. Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan".
> 
> In aggiornamento. Refreshare la pagina.




A mio parere, riferimento certo a Commisso (no Elliott e Ricketts).


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (2 Luglio 2018)

Fuffa.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



.


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Luglio 2018)

E vaicon l'ennesimo anno buttato via


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2018)

incredibile , 30 minuti e non ha detto NULLA.


----------



## pisolo22 (2 Luglio 2018)

Nemmeno io gli credo più, che prima pendevo dalle sue labbra appena era arrivato al Milan. 
Disilluso completamente ogni volta che diceva qualcosa succedeva sempre l'opposto o anche peggio a livello finanziario-economico. 
Ora basta aspettiamo i fatti se non saranno il 6 luglio ad Ottobre manca comunque poco.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Luglio 2018)

L'unica roba decente è il passaggio su Bonucci


----------



## Naruto98 (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".


ma ci ha preso per stupidi? Tante parole per niente, banalità e cose che ripropone ad OGNI intervista. Suma da prendere a calci con quei sorrisini. Pagherete prima o poi, ne sono certo. Arriverà (si spera) chi vi spedirà a casa.


----------



## de sica (2 Luglio 2018)

Mi è venuto da vomitare


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2018)

Se mi invitava a me rispondevo uguale. Non ha detto nulla.


----------



## PM3 (2 Luglio 2018)

Non capisco di cosa vi lamentate...
Era palese che non avrebbe detto nulla di nuovo. 
Ovviamente ha smentito le ipotesi catastrofiche campate in aria da molti giornalisti e tifosi.


----------



## Milo (2 Luglio 2018)

Più che a Fassone dovrebbero chiedere a Li...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Non capisco di cosa vi lamentate...
> Era palese che non avrebbe detto nulla di nuovo.
> Ovviamente ha smentito le ipotesi catastrofiche campate in aria da molti giornalisti e tifosi.



molti si aspettavano chi rivelasse l'assassino  dietro li si nasconde... lo scopriremo nella prossima puntata


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Non capisco di cosa vi lamentate...
> Era palese che non avrebbe detto nulla di nuovo.
> Ovviamente ha smentito le ipotesi catastrofiche campate in aria da molti giornalisti e tifosi.



quando Fassone smentisce o ha una previsione positiva, succedere sempre (e sottolineo sempre) il contrario


----------



## James45 (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. *Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente.* Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



Vattene via te, Li e quell'altro, e noi torniamo a sorridere invece del rictus che ci tocca.


----------



## PM3 (2 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> quando Fassone smentisce o ha una previsione positiva, succedere sempre (e sottolineo sempre) il contrario



In particolare a cosa ti riferisci? 
Io mi riferivo a chi paventava di una mancata iscrizione in Serie A, a chi diceva che i 3 acquisti erano Reina, Strinic e Halilovic o che il Milan fallirà...


----------



## jacky (2 Luglio 2018)

Pensare che certi personaggi tifano la stessa nostra squadra viene la voglia di tifare contro...
Suma imbarazzante, forse non gli è chiaro che i 200 mln di entrate sono tutte nostre, grazie a sky, tv, stadio e pubblicità.
Siamo noi gli azionisti delle società di calcio, quando inizieremo a rivendicare i nostri diritti in termine di scelte sarà troppo tardi.
Gente allucinante che pensa solo a rimanere in carica qualche giorno in più per portarsi a casa lauti stipendi.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> In particolare a cosa ti riferisci?
> Io mi riferivo a chi paventava di una mancata iscrizione in Serie A, a chi diceva che i 3 acquisti erano Reina, Strinic e Halilovic o che il Milan fallirà...



-ciliegine o ciliegiona (nessuna ciliegiona e manco una ciliegina)
-annuncio grande sponsor (non solo non è arrivato, ma gli sponsor importanti se ne vanno)
-ottimismo sul VA (VA non concesso)
-ottimismo sul SA (SA non concesso)
-rinforzi a gennaio (nessun acquisto a gennaio)

eccetera eccetera


----------



## jacky (2 Luglio 2018)

Non ho mai pagato 200 o 300 euro per vedere una partita di calcio che non conta niente (vedi ultimo derby oppure Milan-Arsenal).
Invito tutti a fare lo stesso visto che è questo il modo in cui ci ripagano...
Fino a quando le cose non cambiano non dovete sganciare un solo euro... altrimenti siete tutti co-responsabili.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



up


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Luglio 2018)

Al di la del fatto che me lo aspettavo che non dicesse nulla sulle trattative in corso per la proprietà del Milan, non credo molto quando dice che non sa nulla. E se fosse vero non andrebbe a suo favore, un amministratore delegato che è all'oscuro delle vicende proprietarie.

Interessante il discorso su Bonucci che resta con noi.

Sul mercato ha ammesso che ci saranno anche delle uscite, senza però fare riferimento se si tratta dei big o degli scarti tipo Bacca e Kalinic.
Certo che per prendere 3 giocatori di livello o si coglie qualche affarone o almeno un big va sacrificato.


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



.


----------



## Boomer (2 Luglio 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Al di la del fatto che me lo aspettavo che non dicesse nulla sulle trattative in corso per la proprietà del Milan, non credo molto quando dice che non sa nulla. E se fosse vero non andrebbe a suo favore, un amministratore delegato che è all'oscuro delle vicende proprietarie.
> 
> Interessante il discorso su Bonucci che resta con noi.
> 
> ...



Se la società non vende Ebete Mortovivo Kalinic Bacca bertolacci Antonelli Borini dovrebbe vergognarsi. Speriamo che veramente si finalizza questa cessione quantomeno entro Ottobre e che poi nel giro di un anno questo management sparisca.


----------



## Willy Wonka (2 Luglio 2018)

E della campagna abbonamenti non ha detto nulla... Incredibile


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".


----------



## Mic (2 Luglio 2018)

Comunque con parole diverse ha detto: “se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno”.


----------



## PM3 (2 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> -ciliegine o ciliegiona (nessuna ciliegiona e manco una ciliegina)
> -annuncio grande sponsor (non solo non è arrivato, ma gli sponsor importanti se ne vanno)
> -ottimismo sul VA (VA non concesso)
> -ottimismo sul SA (SA non concesso)
> ...



A parte che non c'entra nulla con l'intervista odierna di Fassone, ma ogni avvenimento da te citato non dipende da Fassone.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Luglio 2018)

Seriamente: davvero vi aspettavate che avrebbe detto qualcosa sul cambio di proprietà? Se sì, vi chiedo la cortesia di dirmi una sola volta nell'intera storia dell'economia dall'antica roma a oggi in cui un dipendente assume una posizione o un'opinione su un proprietario. Fassone sarebbe stato il primo fesso da quando la storia ci tramanda...

D'altronde, se cambia l'azionista di riferimento è probabile che cambi anche l'AD, come succede nel 99% dei casi per cui nell'ipotesi non sarebbe un problema di Fassone.

Ha parlato del presente nella conduzione della società cercando di tranquillizzare sul fatto che, bene o male, le cose vanno avanti anche in questo caos. Niente di più, ma era assurdo aspettarsi qualcosa di più.


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Luglio 2018)

Qualcuno doveva chiedere quando cominciamo a comprare giocatori


----------



## Roccoro (2 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Luglio 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Comunque con parole diverse ha detto: “se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno”.



Si e no. Ha confermato che qualcuno entrerà e che qualcuno verrà epurato. Ora, c'è da capire di chi si tratta. Uno o due penso che saranno giocatori del parco attaccanti (escludendo Cutrone, gli altri potrebbero essere tutti a rischio, con Kalinic, Bacca e Borini su tutti, ma anche Silva chissà), l'altro o gli altri nomi suppongo dalla difesa (Gómez?) o qualche nome a sorpresa.


----------



## luis4 (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



"La casa di vetro" prossimamente disponibile su netflix, amazon e sky.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona.*



Ahahahahahahahahahaha eccoooooooo!!


----------



## koti (2 Luglio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Si e no. Ha confermato che qualcuno entrerà e che qualcuno verrà epurato. Ora, c'è da capire di chi si tratta. Uno o due penso che saranno giocatori del parco attaccanti (escludendo Cutrone, gli altri potrebbero essere tutti a rischio, con Kalinic, Bacca e Borini su tutti, ma anche Silva chissà), l'altro o gli altri nomi suppongo dalla difesa (Gómez?) o qualche nome a sorpresa.


Penso si punterà a cedere i bidoni Kalinic, Silva, Bacca, Musacchio, Gomez, Borini, Bertolacci più eventualmente Donnarumma in caso di offerta soddisfacente.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Luglio 2018)

L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro.

LOL


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Luglio 2018)

Imbarazzante quando dice che aspetta che qualcuno gli dia dei soldi per fare “un briciolo di campagna acquisti”. Dimettiti pagliaccio.


----------



## Garrincha (2 Luglio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Si e no. Ha confermato che qualcuno entrerà e che qualcuno verrà epurato. Ora, c'è da capire di chi si tratta. Uno o due penso che saranno giocatori del parco attaccanti (escludendo Cutrone, gli altri potrebbero essere tutti a rischio, con Kalinic, Bacca e Borini su tutti, ma anche Silva chissà), l'altro o gli altri nomi suppongo dalla difesa (Gómez?) o qualche nome a sorpresa.



Se non riescono a vendere nessuno però non arriva nessuno e se arriva qualcuno sarà in proporzione a quanto si è venduto, il mercato tra entrate e uscite deve puntare allo zero 

Insomma loro avranno anche la volontà di vendere ma bisogna vedere se e quanto ci riescono e il mercato in entrata è legato a questo


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



Sul mercato i paletti del FPF sono evidenti. Non so cosa vi aspettavate dicesse. Certe volta mi sembra scendiate dal pero...
Ps: sugli altri argomenti meglio lasciar perdere...


----------



## Goro (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



E' alla frutta, parole imbarazzanti e preoccupanti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2018)

Boh, sono perplesso dalle reazioni...
ammetto che non ho visto la diretta e mi riferisco solo alla cronaca che è stata gentilmente proposta qui...

della situazione della proprietà non parla? ovvio, lui è un dipendente, a che merito ne perlerebbe?

A detto che ci sono già i soldi per fare campagna acquisti, ma che come sappiamo anche noi dovremo assogettarci alle norme del far play

I 3 parametri 0, in pratica ha dichiarato che non li ritiene 3 acquisti di primo piano e che questi saranno almeno 3, presumibilmente centravanti, punta esterna, mezzala, fra l'altro se visti in questa ottica i parametri 0 sono tanta roba, Strinic per me scalzerà Rodriguez, Reina al momento come secondo è un lusso, il Croato a mio parere è un acquisto superfluo come caratteristiche, ma se dovesse prendere in rosa il posto di Borini ben venga.
Ha anche dichiarato che Il costo degli acquisti dovrà essere proporzionale alle cessioni, aggiungendo che Mirabelli e Gattuso su alcuni contatti sono in fase avanzata... 

Possiamo fare un conto nel caso alla fine non si riuscisse a cedere big, i partenti quasi certi saranno Bacca, Kalinic, A. Silva, Antonelli, Mauri, io calcolo circa 60 M d'incasso, pertanto presumibilmente potremo prendere 3 giocatori da circa 20 M l'uno, non molto con i prezzi che corrono, ma neanche spiccioli se Mirabilia si sveglia a fare il suo compito di talent scout.
Prenda esempio da Tare 

PS ultima cosa, so che della squadra femminile e di quella B frega nulla a nessuno, ma è comunque un segno che la società è viva e operativa anche in aspetti secondari.


----------



## luigi61 (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



Fassone ci ha voluto mettere la faccia ma ha solo peggiorato l'umore dei tifosi ; sappiamo che non è lui che mette i soldi ma la strenua difesa del cinefake e assolutamente inaccettabile; non un briciola di autocritica il nulla assoluto, cosa spera con queste 4 fandonie che ha detto? Che la gente si rassereni e corra ad abbonarsi? Secondo me errore topico di comunicazione che avrà un'effetto boomerang


----------



## mil77 (2 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Fassone ci ha voluto mettere la faccia ma ha solo peggiorato l'umore dei tifosi ; sappiamo che non è lui che mette i soldi ma la strenua difesa del cinefake e assolutamente inaccettabile; non un briciola di autocritica il nulla assoluto, cosa spera con queste 4 fandonie che ha detto? Che la gente si rassereni e corra ad abbonarsi? Secondo me errore topico di comunicazione che avrà un'effetto boomerang



a me sembra che per la prima volta non abbia proprio difeso Li, anzi si è praticamente dissociato dallo stesso


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Luglio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Boh, sono perplesso dalle reazioni...
> ammetto che non ho visto la diretta e mi riferisco solo alla cronaca che è stata gentilmente proposta qui...
> 
> della situazione della proprietà non parla? ovvio, lui è un dipendente, a che merito ne perlerebbe?
> ...



Dalla lista che fai tu spero bene che incassiamo più di 60 milioni. Per il resto sono d'accordo con te, anche se i discorsi sulla campagna acquisti sono fuffa considerando che finchè la questione proprietà non sarà chiusa, in un verso o in un altro, non faremo assolutamente nulla se non movimenti a zero.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Dalla lista che fai tu spero bene che incassiamo più di 60 milioni*. Per il resto sono d'accordo con te, anche se i discorsi sulla campagna acquisti sono fuffa considerando che finchè la questione proprietà non sarà chiusa, in un verso o in un altro, non faremo assolutamente nulla se non movimenti a zero.



Bacca 10
Kalinic 15
A. Silva 35
Mauri e Antonelli 0

C'è il rischio concreto che sia troppo ottimista. 

PS forse aggiungiamo 5 M da Bertolacci.


----------



## Raryof (2 Luglio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> PS ultima cosa, so che della squadra femminile e di quella B frega nulla a nessuno, ma è comunque un segno che la società è viva e operativa anche in aspetti secondari.




Può essere, non credo ci siano fan qui, però mi è capitato di vedere per caso sulla tv di San Marino un programma (Passione calcio) sul calcio femminile (settimanale) e penso che gli darò un occhio ogni tanto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Può essere, non credo ci siano fan qui, però mi è capitato di vedere per caso sulla tv di San Marino un programma (Passione calcio) sul calcio femminile (settimanale) e penso che gli darò un occhio ogni tanto.



Io seguo con tifo sfrenato la squadra femminile del mio quartiere, però la squadra B del Milan in lega pro mi stuzzica, credo che la seguirò


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Luglio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Bacca 10
> Kalinic 15
> A. Silva 35
> Mauri e Antonelli 0
> ...



Kalinic a 15 e Bacca a 10 non li possiamo cedere, faremmo minusvalenza. Se non ci danno le cifre che vogliamo (rispettivamente 20 e 15) li dovremo cedere in prestito, c'è poco da fare.

Detto questo speriamo di riuscire a cederli tutti più che altro, perchè è un bel gruppetto di bidoni...


----------



## luigi61 (2 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> a me sembra che per la prima volta non abbia proprio difeso Li, anzi si è praticamente dissociato dallo stesso



" I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. 
Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. "

Ti rendi di conto di cosa ci ha propinato?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Kalinic a 15 e Bacca a 10 non li possiamo cedere, faremmo minusvalenza. Se non ci danno le cifre che vogliamo (rispettivamente 20 e 15) li dovremo cedere in prestito, c'è poco da fare.
> 
> Detto questo speriamo di riuscire a cederli tutti più che altro, perchè è un bel gruppetto di bidoni...



Se sbagli acquisti le minusvalenze diventano inevitabili, non sarebbero nemmeno eccessive


----------



## mil77 (2 Luglio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> " I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro.
> Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. "
> 
> Ti rendi di conto di cosa ci ha propinato?



Ma per esempio non ha assolutamente detto che i 32 milioni di Li sono in banca. anzi ha chiaramente fatto capire che i soldi arrivati non sono di Li (ma di Elliot).


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Luglio 2018)

Mi vergogno io per lui


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Luglio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se sbagli acquisti le minusvalenze diventano inevitabili, non sarebbero nemmeno eccessive



Capisco, ma penso proprio che in regime di FPF come siamo adesso non possiamo permetterci nessuna minusvalenza.

Speriamo soprattutto che riusciremo a cederli tutti questi bidoni, perchè non è affatto scontato e temo che prima della fine dovremo fare, anzi, delle cessioni eccellenti piuttosto, che sarà più complicato rimpiazzare.

Discorso a parte ovviamente vale per Donnarumma che ha il cartello "vendesi" appeso da un pezzo ormai


----------



## sacchino (2 Luglio 2018)

Forse andrò controcorrente ma in fondo cosa doveva dire di diverso?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



 Tutto quotato a 1,0001...come anche i classici commenti del tipo "Cosa c'è da lamentarsihh?? Cosa avrebbe dovuto direhh??". Film visti e stravisti, per fortuna me lo sono risparmiato.


----------



## Aron (2 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> A parte che non c'entra nulla con l'intervista odierna di Fassone, ma ogni avvenimento da te citato non dipende da Fassone.



Lui le ha dette, lui si prende la responsabilità di quello che dice (e di quello che fa).


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Kalinic a 15 e Bacca a 10 non li possiamo cedere, faremmo minusvalenza. *Se non ci danno le cifre che vogliamo (rispettivamente 20 e 15) li dovremo cedere in prestito, c'è poco da fare*.
> 
> Detto questo speriamo di riuscire a cederli tutti più che altro, perchè è un bel gruppetto di bidoni...



Credo che finirà per essere l'unico cammino percorribile, almeno per Kalinic (prestito con obbligo). Su Bacca nutro ancora qualche speranza di cessione definitiva in questa sessione di mercato, anche se sicuramente non al Villarreal, ormai a posto lì davanti.

Altre cessioni che possano portare cash penso che saranno quelle di Gómez e Bertolacci. Occhi aperti su Bonaventura o Suso, ho la sensazione che soprattutto il secondo lo si volesse cedere già la scorsa estate.


----------



## Garrincha (2 Luglio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se sbagli acquisti le minusvalenze diventano inevitabili, non sarebbero nemmeno eccessive



Minusvalenza non se ne possono fare neanche minime temo, piuttosto li tengono in rosa e li fanno giocare e come la Roma con Salah si accontentano di fare poca plusvalenza


----------



## MassimoRE (2 Luglio 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Forse andrò controcorrente ma in fondo cosa doveva dire di diverso?



Ma infatti (io non l'avrei fatta questa "intervista"), l'unico passaggio francamente molto discutibile è quando dice che non sa di chi sono i trentadue milioni del conto, se fosse davvero così davvero imbarazzante, ma io non ho visto la diretta e leggo solo ora il resoconto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Luglio 2018)

Male male, brutta uscita


----------



## luigi61 (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".


Fassone mi pare Pinocchio.....dice cose che non può mantenere perché non dipendono da lui...ho sentito con le mie orecchie che vuole riportare il Milan TRA LE 10 SQUADRE PIÙ FORTI DEL MONDO!! con chi? con il pezzente cinese? oppure con il futuro proprietario che lo caccera via a pedate insieme al suo amico Mirabelli; ma di cosa parla? ad oggi la sua conduzione e fallimentare, la sua condotta di difesa verso l'Uefa semplicemente ridicola, viene a parlare di briciole di mercato....e così che riporta il Milan in alto??? VIAAAAA subito incapace, ora è chiaro perché è stato CACCIATO ovunque


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



Non capisco il catastrofismo di molti commenti. Ho seguito la diretta, e ha fatto chiaramente capire che il progetto va avanti e ha scaricato definitivamente Li. Mi ha molto tranquillizzato la parte sugli acquisti, dicendo che oltre ad Halilovic che andrà ad occupare la casella lasciata vuota da Mauri, Strinic (vice Rodriguez) e Reina, arriveranno altri 3/4 giocatori da Milan. Quindi io mi auguro che arrivi almeno un top in attacco e altri 2 ottimi giocatori sull'esterno e sul centrocampo. Tanto ha fatto chiaramente capire che bisogna rispettare il Fair Play finanziario e che anche se arrivasse un nuovo proprietario non potrebbe spendere di più sul mercato. Ora aspettiamo solo il 6 Luglio e vediamo che succede in società. A questo punto credo che Li è definitivamente fuori, e che Elliott o Commisso siano già pronti a prendere il Milan. Poi ragazzi, lui è un dipendente, è normale che parli cosi, non può mettersi a parlare di cose che riguardano Li.


----------



## koti (2 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Non capisco il catastrofismo di molti commenti. Ho seguito la diretta, e ha fatto chiaramente capire che il progetto va avanti e ha scaricato definitivamente Li. Mi ha molto tranquillizzato la parte sugli acquisti, dicendo che oltre ad Halilovic che andrà ad occupare la casella lasciata vuota da Mauri, Strinic (vice Rodriguez) e Reina, arriveranno altri 3/4 giocatori da Milan. Quindi io mi auguro che arrivi almeno un top in attacco e altri 2 ottimi giocatori sull'esterno e sul centrocampo. Tanto ha fatto chiaramente capire che bisogna rispettare il Fair Play finanziario e che anche se arrivasse un nuovo proprietario non potrebbe spendere di più sul mercato. Ora aspettiamo solo il 6 Luglio e vediamo che succede in società. A questo punto credo che Li è definitivamente fuori, e che Elliott o Commisso siano già pronti a prendere il Milan. Poi ragazzi, lui è un dipendente, è normale che parli cosi, non può mettersi a parlare di cose che riguardano Li.



Si, non dico di essere "tranquillo", tutt'altro, ma ha detto le cose che doveva dire, mentre le cose che non ha detto sapevamo che non poteva dirle.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".




Bellissima intervista.
Non si puó chiedere di piú ad un AD.

Dice chiaramente che sta facendo il massimo per gestire il Milan infipendentemente dalla questione proprietá. Questo é ciò che voglio sentire. A me della proprietá frega niente.

Dice che i soldi sul mercato non vengono dalla proprietá. I soldi in cassa giá ci sono, ma é il bilancio con le regole del fpf a definire quanto sará il budget se zero, -20 o +20. Anche con Alí Babá presidente le cose non cambierebbero.

Dice che il piano di rafforzamento non é cambiato una punta, un esterno e una mezz’ala (da aggiungere a Strinic, Reina e Halilovic) che saranno in parte finanziati da cessioni giá programmate e da qualche magheggio con date e durate del ds.

Insomma, tra un pó, se la questione proprietá la smette di rompere simpotrá tornare a parlare di calcio e di futuro, coppe o non coppe.

Forza Milan.


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



Come previsto una serie di frasi fatte e ridicole una appresso all'altra che non rassicurano per niente,anzi. Ma lui ha bisogno di un'atmosfera più sorridente,poverino! Come facciamo a non essere ottimisti,in fondo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Luglio 2018)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Ma infatti (io non l'avrei fatta questa "intervista"), l'unico passaggio francamente molto discutibile è quando dice che non sa di chi sono i trentadue milioni del conto, se fosse davvero così davvero imbarazzante, ma io non ho visto la diretta e leggo solo ora il resoconto.



Mah, opinioni.

Tanto chi ha il fucile puntato sulla dirigenza sparerebbe anche se stesse zitto (ma perché non parlano era il refrain di ieri) o se annunciasse mirabolanti cose (non é credibile). Insomma, per chi non lo vede stare zitto o parlare cambia zero.

Per chi invece ha fiducia nella dirigenza, come me, le parole sono zucchero. Dopo quanto sentito, non vedo l’ora di iniziare la stagione e di seguire la mia squadra e delle critiche importa il giusto.

Quindi dichiarazioni perfette, chi é contro non ha cambiato opinione, chi é neutro o positivo ne esce rinfrancato.

Bravo Fassone.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Luglio 2018)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Ma infatti (io non l'avrei fatta questa "intervista"), l'unico passaggio francamente molto discutibile è quando dice che non sa di chi sono i trentadue milioni del conto, se fosse davvero così davvero imbarazzante, ma io non ho visto la diretta e leggo solo ora il resoconto.



Concordo, quel passaggio io lo definirei come preoccupante.


----------



## Djerry (2 Luglio 2018)

Io non l'ho visto, ma sono sicuro che se l'avessi visto il modo mellifluo, educato e rassicurante di comunicare che ha Fassone mi avrebbe convinto ancora di più sulla bontà del progetto e sulle garanzie per il futuro.

Ma dopo un anno sarebbe folle cascarci ancora.


----------



## Black (2 Luglio 2018)

Per la prima volta ha ammesso che non sa nulla di cosa avviene a livello di proprietà.... non penso sia proprio un segnale positivo

Inoltre ha confermato che pure lui vorrebbe saperne di più


----------



## mandraghe (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".




Era dai tempi di Berlusconi che non leggevo un simile cumulo di ********* fumanti.


----------



## Djici (2 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Era dai tempi di Berlusconi che non leggevo un simile cumulo di ********* fumanti.



Pazzesco.


----------



## gabuz (2 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



Che grande imbarazzo


----------



## danjr (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco le parole di Marco Fassone, che risponde alle domande dei tifosi del Milan in diretta social
> 
> "Mi rendo conto quando sono per strada e incontro i tifosi che c'è un desiderio di sapere. I media enfatizzano certi aspetti. E' belli ricominciare la stagione insieme ai tifosi e stare con loro. Cosa sta accadendo sul fronte societario? Io faccio l'AD del Milan, poi ci sono cose che riguardano la proprietà. Tante cose non le so nemmeno io. Bonucci? E' il nostro capitano. Non lo stiaamo discutendo e negoziando. Spero che resterà a lungo. I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti. Il tifoso chiede info sulla società? Immaginare che ci possano proprietà di durata più veloce mette in subbuglio. Non sappiamo cosa vorrà fare Li. Ciò che è importante è che il club sia solido e voglia portare avanti dei progetti. Mi auguro che chiunque sia il proprietario ci supporti. Li lo ha sempre fatto. Elliott me lo ha garantito. E penso che lo farà anche un eventuale nuovo azionista Quando potremo tornare a parlare di calcio? Spero presto. Nei nostri ufficili si parla di calcio giocato e di mercato. Leggiamo anche noi quello che c'è sui giornali ma siamo concentrati. Possibilità ri ribaltare il verdetto Uefa: Non lo so. A me sembra ingiusto. Abbiamo dimostrato di voler rispettare le regole. Abbiamo dimostrato piani che dimostrano che nei prossimi tre anni le perdite saranno contenute. Abbiamo portato tutti gli argomenti. Non è bastato. Mi auguro che al TAS si possa leggere la storia del Milan in modo diverso. Lottiamo affinchè la sentenza venga modificata. Il Milan parteciperà alla prossima Serie A. Si. Siamo adempienti. Il versamento dei 32 mln ha garantito ciò. Abbiamo ricevuto anche la lettera dalla federazione. I 3-4 acquisti comprendono Reina, Strininc e Halilovic? No, anche se sono ottimi giocatori. Poi cercheremo di completare la rosa con altri 3 giocatori. E' un mercato fatto di entrare e di uscite che confluiranno insieme. Con che soldi arriverà il grande attaccante? Noi abbiamo già oggi in cassa soldi per investire. Li non ci ha mai fatto mancare nulla. Abbiamo un piano di investimenti importante anche per quest'anno ma dobbiamo fare i conti col FPF. Le regole sono quelle. Il bilanciato tra entrate e uscite saranno simili. Potremo investire i soldi che porteremo dalle cessioni. I giocatori importanti lasceranno la squadra? No. Nessuno è venuto a chiedere di andare via. Se succedesse questo lo valuteremo con attenzione. Chi resta deve essere convinto. Mi auguro che non accada. I progetti del Milan non cambiano rispetto a quanto detto l'anno scorso. Il progetto è sempre quello di entrare in Champion: Con i punti fatti da Gattuso avremmo conquistato il terzo posto. Vogliamo costruire una squadra un pò più forte di quella dell'anno scorso. Gattuso e Mirabelli mi hanno portato la lista dei giocatori in entrate e uscita. Su alcuni profili siamo più avanti su altri più indietro. Stiamo lavorando con la stessa intensità cercando di non ascoltare qualche cassandra che vorrebbe che retrocedessimo nel progetto. Ma noi vogliamo andare avanti. Io ho fatto l'advisor di Li prima del closing e c'era questo stesso clima. Spero che l'interesse di tutti torni sul calcio giocato. Cercheremo di gestire meglio i media intorno a noi. Romagnoli? Rinnovo segnale importante. Avrebbe potuto andare via invece ha sposato noi e vincere. Lo stesso dicasi per Cutrone. C'è più che una stretta di mano. Presto faremo la diretta anche con lui. Milan femminile? Vogliamo ben figurare in campionato. Abbiamo acquistato il titolo di una grande squadra. Si sta facendo di tutto per costruire una squadra competitiva. E Poi abbiamo la Morace che è un'icona. Squadra B? Vorremmo dare la possibilità ai ragazzi che escono dalla primavera. Mirabelli tiene molto al progetto squadra B. Se rientreremo tra le squadra ammesse, ci saremo. Questo stadio? Noi stiamo andando avanti, indipendentemente da quello che accadrà in società. Il nostro progetto è intelligente. Abbiamo la squadra più giovane d'Europa. E se arriverà un nuovo proprietario rafforzerà questo aspetto come è giusto che sia". Halilovic? Siamo più che a una stretta di mano. Poi ci saranno le varie ufficializzazioni. E' più che un'idea? Possibilità di partecipare all'Europa? Se alla fine la decisione restasse questa, non cambierebbero i progetti. Avremmo qualche soldo in meno. Il Milan non merita di restare fuori dall'Europa. La sanzione deve essere proporzionata. L'esclusione va oltre. Puma? Nasce una nuova avventura. La presenteremo a breve. Io penso che possa accompagnare una nostra rinascita verso il successo. La decisione della Uefa si riferisce alle violazioni dei bilanci. La decisione però è difforme. La connessione con la proprietà è spesso tirato per i capelli anche se la Uefa si riferisce al futuro del Milan. Noi cercheremo di renderlo chiaro e trasparente. Poca trasparenza nel Milan? Prendo le critiche ma ho cercato di dare tutte le informazioni cercando di rendere il Milan una casa di vetro. Sulla questione relativa alla proprietà non so nulla. Per quanto riguarda il mercato, meglio essere riservati. Mirabelli sta cercando di prendere giocatori da Milan. L'investigazione della Uefa non comprende l'anno 17-18. Vedremo in seguito. Che fine faremo? Domanda catastrofista. Il Milan ha iniziato un progetto che può essere criticato. Vogliamo riportare il Milan ad essere tra i primi 10 club al mondo. E' una cosa faticoso. Serve tempo. La Juve ha impiegato 7 anni per arrivare ad un fatturato doppio del nostro. Noi in un anno abbiamo migliorato di 20 milioni. Se abbiamo il supporto di tutti credo che sarà un'avventura divertente. Gattuso? Diventerà un ottimo allenatore. Rompe le scatole a Mirabelli cinque volta al giorno. Credo che non dormirà nemmeno. I tifosi possono stare sereni con Gattuso alla guida del Milan. Ho sentito la necessità di parlare con voi perchè sentivo questa negatività. Non voglio sembrare un racconta favole. Abbiamo delle difficoltà. C'è ancora strada da fare ma abbiamo gli strumenti. Servirebbe un'atmosfera più sorridente. Faremo il possibile per garantire una bella stagione".



Galliani non ha mai toccato vette così basse. Questa società mi fa vomitare


----------



## Marcex7 (3 Luglio 2018)

IL Dott.re Fassone poteva cortesemente spiegarci chi ma messo nero su bianco il business plan e successivi proventi del mercato cinese.
Chi ha approvato questo piano?Perchè un conto è stimarlo con un ribasso del 15/30%,un conto è sbagliarlo quasi del tutto.
-Il Main sponsor promesso non si è palesato.
-Milan China flop rispetto ai numeri presentati alla Uefa.
Un'azienda sana,taglia la testa a tutto il management.
Ma noi siamo Lussemburghesi quindi non ho idea di come ragionino loro..


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> I 32 mln di Li? Il Milan li ha ricevuti. L'account in banca è molto ricco di denaro. Poi, io non vedo che me li abbia versato l'uno o l'altro. Poi vedremo chi mi mette questi soldi anche per fare un briciolo di campagna acquisti.



Ma questo è amministratore delegato della società o fa le pulizie a Casa Milan? Ma che significa che "non vede" chi mette i soldi?


----------



## sballotello (3 Luglio 2018)

Era meglio il silenzio


----------



## MrPeppez (3 Luglio 2018)

Dichiarazioni drammatiche, comiche, thriller, offensive per noi tifosi. Vergognoso, pagliaccio, io sono senza parole. Che schifo. Che aria imbarazzante e spettrale che c'è a Milanello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni drammatiche, comiche, thriller, offensive per noi tifosi. Vergognoso, pagliaccio, io sono senza parole. Che schifo. Che aria imbarazzante e spettrale che c'è a Milanello.



Mamma mia manco avesse ucciso qualcuno . È corresponsabile sicuramente, ma prenditela con il cinese non con lui


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2018)

Praticamente non ha fatto altro che far capire a tutti noi come i dubbi della uefa siano ben fondati.


----------

